# Hobby=money



## Charles Connor (May 6, 2014)

So here is where you show off :lol:


----------



## Lou (May 6, 2014)

Pretty!

More than a few troy ounces there!


----------



## GotTheBug (May 7, 2014)

I certainly would not throw that baby out with the bath water. 

Very nice!


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2014)

Assuming of course that isn't a "refiner's bar" :shock: :shock:


----------



## Charles Connor (May 7, 2014)

Those purple stains are from the fluxes, im not the one who melts the gold


----------

